

How to build Google AdSense for Bitcoin - deepinsand
http://deepinsand.com/post/50424055179/how-to-build-google-adsense-for-bitcoin

======
garysieling
Interesting idea. Though, if you were going to market to owners of bitcoins,
it might be worth testing how homogenous the market is, you might do better in
the short term selling books on investing or bitcoin specific tools.

